

Poll: How do you spend your time in the bathroom? - holycrab


======
peacemaker
Reading my current book

------
holycrab
Reading magazines

------
holycrab
Checking emails

------
holycrab
Watching TV

------
incirus
Sudoku

------
holycrab
iPad

